# Robber Flies (Asilidae) » Asilinae » Bee Killers (Mallophora) » Mallophora fautrix



## TheFantasticG (Jul 24, 2012)

#1



#2



#3



#4



Bonus: Paper Wasps (Polistinae) » Polistes » Polistes bellicosus



Thanks for looking!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 24, 2012)

Awesome shots!!!  Love that Paper Wasp!!!!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 24, 2012)

THanks, Charlie. I'm really happy with the way #4 turned out.


----------

